# F.w evans bike



## Swifty (14 Oct 2014)

Have just bought from a little junkyard close to me an fw evans bike the decal on the main frame says the evans bicycle has gb stem and bars and brakes and levers and a rod operated cyclo Benelux front changer it's rideable at the moment so doesn't seem too bad anybody know anything about the brand and this front changer hope I haven't paid too much for it going to collect tomorrow so pics to follow


----------



## Apollonius (14 Oct 2014)

The antecedants of the current Evans Cycles. Quite respectable if not elite. The rod changers on the front are rare and very collectable. Benelux stuff is also rare, possibly because it wasn't very good and didn't last long!


----------



## Swifty (14 Oct 2014)

This is all working any ideas on date


----------



## Apollonius (14 Oct 2014)

Rod changers will be late 40s or early 50s probably. What tubing is it? if no stickers, measure the seat pin very accurately. 531 butted will be 27.2mm. probably, which was the best at the time. If it has a Brooks saddle there should be a date stamped on the steel frame.


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2014)

Not worth a great deal, but Evans badged bikes up to the 1980s are quite rare now, worth preserving a bit of cycling history. They also made some of the first home grown mountain bikes.


----------



## Swifty (14 Oct 2014)

It has a wrights saddle complete with saddle bag gb coureur brakes seems to have nice lugs but not sure what tubing


----------



## Apollonius (14 Oct 2014)

Sounds like a nice, original early 50s bike. Enjoy riding it.


----------



## Swifty (14 Oct 2014)

The old chap who took it to the junkyard rode it there so it's all working needs a good clean up and lube it's got a working dynamo front and rear probably needs tyres and tubes


----------



## Apollonius (14 Oct 2014)

How awful. That must be like taking your old dog to the vet for the last time. Not sure I could do it. (Which is why I have a shed full of old bikes!)


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2014)

Swifty said:


> The old chap who took it to the junkyard rode it there so it's all working needs a good clean up and lube it's got a working dynamo front and rear probably needs tyres and tubes


pics please and sounds great


----------



## Swifty (14 Oct 2014)

This little junkyard is like an alladdins cave bits of bikes everywhere also has lots of wheel rims all different sizes boxes of stuff to look through


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Oct 2014)

QUOTE="Drago, post: 3328647, member: 22751"]Not worth a great deal, but Evans badged bikes up to the 1980s are quite rare now, worth preserving a bit of cycling history. They also made some of the first home grown mountain bikes.[/QUOTE]
...and I have one :-)

Here in picnic mode ....


----------



## stevevw (15 Oct 2014)

Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Swifty (15 Oct 2014)

Here are some pics pouring with rain so not the best


----------



## KneesUp (15 Oct 2014)

Looks fabulous - but good lord your camera must be as old as the bike!

What size are the rings at the front - they look almost the same as each other


----------



## Swifty (15 Oct 2014)

Taken on iPad in torrential rain and yes the rings are quite close in size


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Oct 2014)

I've got one of those front changers. I used it for years. I couldn't figure out how it worked to begin with but with a few bits and pieces and a bit of lateral thinking I managed to get the cable hooked up to it. Only recently did I find out that it was supposed to be rod operated. It worked absolutely fine. It's a desk ornament now, as they're rather pretty with the Benelux paint scheme.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2014)

@Swifty that looks great if you get any more like that let me know please


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> ...and I have one :-)
> 
> Here in picnic mode ....
> 
> View attachment 59098


Fantastic! A historically significant machine, well worth keeping alive.

@Swifty your bike looks pretty good too.


----------



## Swifty (15 Oct 2014)

Thanks for the info on this bike it will really benefit from a good clean and a bit of tlc it still has air in the tyres and is all working pics are a bit crap but the weather was pretty grotty it's now in the dry in the garage until the weekend when I will have a proper look at it Please feel free to tell me more about it if anybody has had one I know spokesmann had a similar gear changer on a carlton


----------



## Apollonius (15 Oct 2014)

That looks like a Williams chainset, which makes dating the bike easy. If you look at the cranks they will have a date letter on them. A bit of Googling will soon give you a date for the bike. Judging by the fork rake it is pretty early. About 1947 would be my guess.


----------



## Swifty (15 Oct 2014)

Thanks for that will look more closely at weekend


----------



## Apollonius (15 Oct 2014)

The excellent classiclightweights site will give you the date code list. Sorry I can't link it. I am on an Android device at present and don't know how to do that!


----------



## Swifty (15 Oct 2014)

Have a feeling they are milremo cranks


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2014)

@Swifty this is what you need http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/components/williams_identification.html


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Oct 2014)

Swifty said:


> Thanks for the info on this bike it will really benefit from a good clean and a bit of tlc it still has air in the tyres and is all working pics are a bit crap but the weather was pretty grotty it's now in the dry in the garage until the weekend when I will have a proper look at it Please feel free to tell me more about it if anybody has had one I know spokesmann had a similar gear changer on a carlton


Blimmin 'eck, that's a fabulous find ... well done Swifty!


----------



## Swifty (16 Oct 2014)

Can't wait to start cleaning and polishing and trying to date it accurately think it could be mid 50 s


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2014)

Swifty said:


> Can't wait to start cleaning and polishing and trying to date it accurately think it could be mid 50 s


about as old as me then


----------



## Swifty (16 Oct 2014)

Been at work all day does anybody have an idea on date from the info what should I do with the paintwork?


----------



## Tony Raynor (16 Oct 2014)

@Swifty depends on what you want. If it's future value then don't strip and repaint as the loss of originality really puts a dent in resale price. Here's one I did from the same era and probably in the same condition. 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/just-couldnt-resist-it-just-about-finished.160620/

And all finished

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/1958-royal-enfield-zephyr.161242/

I'd push in cleaning, polishing and sympathetic restoration unless something is completely shot


----------



## Swifty (16 Oct 2014)

That's what I wanted to hear I don't want to spoil the look of a bike that is about 50 years old that royal Enfield looks great hope mine looks as good I'm not really into the full rebuild scene just like to see this old bike have a new lease of life


----------



## Tony Raynor (16 Oct 2014)

It was all stripping, cleaning and polishing with new cables. Took a fair while but I'm proud of that bike.


----------



## Swifty (16 Oct 2014)

What do you do with them all after because you seem to have a lovely collection of old bikes this evans bike will clean up really well I hope has anybody had one before 


Tony Raynor said:


> It was all stripping, cleaning and polishing with new cables. Took a fair while but I'm proud of that bike.


----------



## Tony Raynor (16 Oct 2014)

Mine are all sitting in various rooms lol or get acquired by my son


----------



## Swifty (16 Oct 2014)

Still 


Tony Raynor said:


> Mine are all sitting in various rooms lol or get acquired by my son


mine are in garage just do you think I will be able to get an accurate date for the bike some suggest it may be early 50 s can't seem to find anything like it on the web


----------



## Swifty (18 Oct 2014)

Some better pics


----------



## stevevw (18 Oct 2014)

That is fantastic. If you ever want rid let me know or any help with the restoration. I think it is older than you and the others may think. Head clip and an early head badge. Have a look here.
http://veterancycleclublibrary.org....ans&action.x=-454&action.y=-292&action=search


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2014)

stevevw said:


> That is fantastic. If you ever want rid let me know or any help with the restoration. I think it is older than you and the others may think. Head clip and an early head badge. Have a look here.
> http://veterancycleclublibrary.org....ans&action.x=-454&action.y=-292&action=search


couldnt agree with @stevevw more


----------



## Swifty (18 Oct 2014)

I think there is a serial number high up by the seatpost but still not sure how I am going to date it accurately


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (18 Oct 2014)

Do excuse me if It's already been mentioned but I was in another thread about bike builders, followed link away from the forum and stumbled on this... not sure if it's any help or not but could see a connection to the F.W. Evans 

http://bikebrothers.co.uk/evans.htm


----------



## Swifty (19 Oct 2014)

Started to have a closer look and a first clean today a few more product names starting to appear .the head clip is chater lea seat is a wrights Olympian can't find any names on chainring just 50t and 47t crank arms no visible names stamped with a n on rear found a number at top of frame 7458 under bottom bracket cr23 british made 3/4 and 151 the wheels are dunlop special lightweight rims I am thinking mid 50 s but not sure


----------



## Tony Raynor (19 Oct 2014)

Those rims will clean up nicely if they are the lightweights . It's always pleasing when you start cleaning and you end up with a nice shines thing at the end.


----------



## Swifty (19 Oct 2014)

They are in really good condition already and won't require too much work


----------



## stevevw (20 Oct 2014)

I think this could be as early as 1951. GB courier brake levers had a separate adjuster pre 1952 what are yours like? I have found a page in the 1952 Cyclo Catalogue showing your chain set and front changer.


----------



## Apollonius (20 Oct 2014)

Now that is really useful info, in my view. I thought those rod changers didn't go much into the early 50s. I have a 1949 bike with GB Coureur brakes.

Edit to correct date!


----------



## stevevw (20 Oct 2014)

Rod changer still in the 1960 catalogue and also a rod changer of a different type was shown in the 1950 catalogue. The two pictures below from Classic Lightweights show early and late levers.


----------



## Swifty (20 Oct 2014)

The brakes seem to fit the info given as early 50s the levers had hoods on them which have totally dissenter grated don't think there is an adjuster screw on the front but they do look more like the pre 50s version handlebars are gb maes a lot of the info given and found leads to early to mid 50s be interested to see what the bottom bracket and rear hub is I'm sure the huret rear derailleur is not original but will worry about that at a later date


----------



## Swifty (25 Oct 2014)

Little bit more info the rear free wheel is a suntour pro compe gold with a huret svelto deraiileur not original but not really sure what would be I have got a suntour v x gt derailleur would this be a better option than the huret


----------



## stevevw (25 Oct 2014)

Swifty said:


> Little bit more info the rear free wheel is a suntour pro compe gold with a huret svelto deraiileur not original but not really sure what would be I have got a suntour v x gt derailleur would this be a better option than the huret



Suntour too young. Go to the VCC website find some early 50's catalogues and choose something from them. Benelux, Cyclo, Campagnolo or Simplex. That sort of thing.


----------



## Swifty (25 Oct 2014)

Would you change the free wheel as well have tosay the huret works very well just not the right era


----------



## Apollonius (25 Oct 2014)

This is a bike that has given great service to its riders for nigh on 60 years. I too have 60+ years of wear and tear. I am sympathising with the poor old thing. It works. It bears some scars. It has seen a lot of changes in its time. It copes with the modern world despite all. Leave it alone. Yes, a wash and brush up and a few new consumables is fine. But I don't want my character changed. Nor does the bike.


----------



## Swifty (1 Nov 2014)

Started to give a clean today brake levers any ideas anybody


----------



## Swifty (2 Nov 2014)

Decided to try the seat post today came out a treat tap with mallet and it was free it is a Reynolds R5 very long then got really carried away and had a go at the head clip as well that came out easy as well all now greased and put back together starting to look better now will do more next week and post more pics


----------



## Swifty (9 Nov 2014)

Pedals seat and wheels got a good clean today will take it to local bike shop for recabling anybody got idea what colour cable also handle bar tape colour still to choose with no pics to work from any ideas? Hoping to have ready soon for first ride out


----------



## stevevw (10 Nov 2014)

You are going to need some cotton bar tape and some ribbed brake cable. I doubt you will get either from your LBS

http://hubjub.co.uk/index.php/store/bar-tape/newbaums-bar-tape-detail


----------



## rhm (10 Nov 2014)

That Evans is very lovely!

I heartily agree with those who suspect the frame is older than many or most of the components. The Benelux rod changer is from the late 50's, and I don't believe the chainset is any older. The brakes are, I'm guessing, mid 50's. But I believe the frame is older.

I don't know how old. But here is what I know:

I have a Fothergill made with the same lugs, though a different fork crown. The bottom bracket shell on mine is an oil bath unit: the cups thread into a removable cylinder held in by two bolts in the bottom. Mine has Chater Lea rear dropouts. I don't know how old my Fothergill is, but it is obviously a lot older than 1950. The lugs etc are, I believe, Brampton; and were made in the late 30's. The frame may have been assembled later; the bicycle industry went into a bit of a hiatus during the war, and when they started building frames again the pre-war lugs are the only available stock. So I believe my frame was made either a little before WW2 or immediately after it. There's a faint possibility it was made during the war, but I think that unlikely.

I attach a photo that shows the lugs pretty well. I got it as a bare frame, so the components are not original.

At any rate you are very lucky to have found this Evans, especially with its original paint in such beautiful condition!


----------



## rhm (10 Nov 2014)

Here's the bottom bracket of my Fothergill. Look familiar?


----------



## rhm (10 Nov 2014)

Here's a 1941 Evans with the same lugs etc:

https://starostneradost.wordpress.com/2012/09/05/watershed/


----------



## Swifty (10 Nov 2014)

rhm said:


> Here's a 1941 Evans with the same lugs etc:
> 
> https://starostneradost.wordpress.com/2012/09/05/watershed/


Have been trying to date the frame since I got it there is a frame number but I have nothing to compare it to could the lugs be made by elka as have seen a evans with these lugs the bike is coming along quite well at the moment considering I onlyworkon it at weekends thanks for all the info from everyone I do read everything I can find about the bike in the hope I can date it properly


----------



## Apollonius (10 Nov 2014)

This is a really interesting thread. Keep the updates coming and best of luck with riding and enjoying the bike.


----------



## rhm (10 Nov 2014)

Swifty said:


> Have been trying to date the frame since I got it there is a frame number but I have nothing to compare it to could the lugs be made by elka as have seen a evans with these lugs the bike is coming along quite well at the moment considering I onlyworkon it at weekends thanks for all the info from everyone I do read everything I can find about the bike in the hope I can date it properly


The lugs do resemble Ekla, but I'm pretty sure they're Brampton. Check this out:

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/brampton/Brampton_BB.html

This (1935?) Evans has the same graphics as yours:
http://reddevilmotors.blogspot.com/2014/08/f-w-evans-cycle-1935.html

This (1937?) one has the frame number 4491:
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/bikes/evans-townsend-rb.html
But I don't know if that means anything, not knowing where the owner got the date. Possibly from the 1937 hub; which is not necessarily original.

I would try to figure out when they changed the graphics.


----------



## Swifty (10 Nov 2014)

My frame number is 7458 the graphics and decals all appear to be intact but no no mention of Reynolds tubing those Brampton lugs do look correct I suppose they would fit in with the mid 50s era brake levers are unmarked there were hoods but they were completely ruined I am thinking about a period rear deraiileur might have to be a christmas present to myself the one question I have not asked about is its value any ideas anybody


----------



## rhm (10 Nov 2014)

You can determine the tubing easily enough: what size is the seat post? Butted Reynolds 531 or Accles & Pollock Kromo would take a 27.0 or 27.2 seat post. I'm guessing it is 531.

Value? What do I know. I'd guess 300-400 gpb for the frame, 100 for the wheels, 100 for the brakes and front changer. If you were selling it, you'd get the most by parting it out, which most of us would probably find distasteful. But I don't believe the parts are original to the bike. The frame is from the 30's-40's, the parts from the 50's. 

For a "period correct" build you might consider a Sturmey Archer 3- or 4- speed hub.


----------



## Tony Raynor (10 Nov 2014)

Seatpost size will more likely be 26.4 as it will probably be 531 plain gauge from the fifties.


----------



## mickle (10 Nov 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> QUOTE="Drago, post: 3328647, member: 22751"]Not worth a great deal, but Evans badged bikes up to the 1980s are quite rare now, worth preserving a bit of cycling history. They also made some of the first home grown mountain bikes.


...and I have one :-)

Here in picnic mode ....

View attachment 59098
[/QUOTE]

Ha! Made in Nigel Dean's factory methinks. 531 in Haden lugs. Nice!


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Nov 2014)

mickle said:


> ...and I have one :-)
> 
> Here in picnic mode ....
> 
> View attachment 59098



Ha! Made in Nigel Dean's factory methinks. 531 in Haden lugs. Nice![/QUOTE]
Cheers, I love her and must give her some TLC sometime!


----------



## Swifty (14 Nov 2014)

Have been doing some research on the date of the frame and my best guess on it after hours on the net is somewhere close to 1947 anybody disagree


----------



## rhm (15 Nov 2014)

1947 is in the range of possible, sure. What makes you think 1947 rather than, say, 1942?


----------



## Swifty (15 Nov 2014)

Tried to find all the info on net with definite frame numbers there was a 1949 with a number about 9300 which is 600 more than mine so based on about 300 a year production thought some where about 1947


----------



## rhm (16 Nov 2014)

Okay, I'll buy that. Good sleuthing!

That's pretty excellent, really, 'cuz that is close enough to the date of the 1950s gear that came with it.

I'd still recommend a simple Sturmey Archer drive train, just get an AW or (better) an FW hub from the right period, preferably with an alloy shell, and you'll have a great 'club' style ride if that period.

Did you tell us what wheel size you have?


----------



## Swifty (16 Nov 2014)

Wheels are dunlop lightweight 27 x1 1/4 both are in good condition and have cleaned up well no work on it this weekend due to daughter moving to new apartment dad duties needed


----------



## rhm (17 Nov 2014)

Good! The 27" wheels are also consistent with a 1947 date. EA1 (26 x1¹/4“) was common on earlier bikes, but gradually disappearing after the introduction of 27" in the late 30s.


----------



## Swifty (17 Nov 2014)

rhm said:


> Good! The 27" wheels are also consistent with a 1947 date. EA1 (26 x1¹/4“) was common on earlier bikes, but gradually disappearing after the introduction of 27" in the late 30s.


Thanks for all your help with trying to date this bike when I first posted it I didn't expect so much interest in this bike over 1000 views in a month proves to me it must have some rarity always happy to recieve any more info anyone might have


----------



## Swifty (25 Nov 2014)

Few hours work on the bike today cleaned and adjusted rear brakes the brake blocks will need changing they are fitted with fibrax 289 blocks are they good enough or do I need to be looking for something else . Also looking for info on tyres am thinking amber wall budget is not huge so don't want to spend a fortune


----------



## Swifty (7 Dec 2014)

Latest pics of the work in progress still need a few bits to finish it but not too far away now


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (7 Dec 2014)

Looking really pretty now! is that a valve adapter on the seat tube? That's a lot of shinny parts.


----------



## Swifty (12 Dec 2014)

Am looking to try and get a period 50s cyclo rear derailleur for the bike been outbid on fleabay for 2 don't suppose anybody has one lying around anywhere for sale at a reasonable price or knows what else could be used


----------



## Swifty (4 Jan 2015)

Took it out for the first time this morning a few adjustments on gears but it is so smooth and handles amazingly well can't wait for next time out on it


----------



## Drago (4 Jan 2015)

Lovely. A nice sympathetic rebuild.


----------



## midlife (4 Jan 2015)

Is that a Carlton Corsair in the background? 

Shaun


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jan 2015)

Swifty said:


> Took it out for the first time this morning a few adjustments on gears but it is so smooth and handles amazingly well can't wait for next time out on it
> View attachment 75988


Is it just me or are the crankarms a bit 'out of phase'....................Cotterpin in from the wrong side maybe?


----------



## Swifty (4 Jan 2015)

Think you are right about the cotter pin didn't notice at the time too excited to get it on the road the bike in the background is my carlton criterium will sort out the cotter pin tomorrow if I can


----------



## Swifty (4 Jan 2015)

One thing I forgot to mention I now have the saddlebag and a karrimoor uplift bracket which was on it my man at my little junkyard sent me a text to say he had found them baycliff bag bit tatty but looks ok


----------



## Swifty (11 Jan 2015)

Sorted out the cotter pin today now ok having a bit of trouble centre ing the brakes a bit of rubbing going on .is there an easy way of doing this or just trial and error really pleased with the way the bike performs it is so smooth and seems to ride a lot faster than my other


----------



## Swifty (24 Jan 2015)

Have finally managed to get hold of a 1950/s cyclo benelux deraiileur from ebay should have it on the bike for next weekend went for nice ride out on the bike today seem to have all the gremlins sorted out now but found the saddle a bit uncomfortable after about 20 miles the bike performed well even ended up with 2 other cyclists taking photos of the bike fame at last?


----------



## Swifty (15 Feb 2015)

After getting a nice benelux deraiileur for the bike thought I would try to put it on today 4 hours later one broken gear cable and a lot of bad language still not working properly have decided lbs can suffer the joys of it in future will stick to what I had was working fine now it's not time for a drink


----------



## Swifty (12 Mar 2015)

Have had to admit defeat with the benelux deraiileur .after buying off ebay as a 5 speed and struggling to make it work properly my lbs has just informed me it is in fact a 4 speed no. Joy there then so we have put on a 1974 suntour vx which shifts really nicely all new cables and running well took it out for 25 miles today and it was great May just leave it alone now and enjoy riding it will post some pics at weekend of finished project


----------



## roadrash (12 Mar 2015)

Looking forward to the new pics


----------



## Tony Raynor (12 Mar 2015)

@Swifty the cyclo benelux just needs a spacer to make it hit the 5 gears. I have had the same problem on both of mine and they are definitely 5 speed. Undo the back but that holds the mech to the frame/hanger. Then you undo the front that has 2 holes in it. This is a pain but can be done. That separates it from the hanger. Then place a washer between the hanger and the mech and then put back together.


----------



## Swifty (12 Mar 2015)

Tony Raynor said:


> @Swifty the cyclo benelux just needs a spacer to make it hit the 5 gears. I have had the same problem on both of mine and they are definitely 5 speed. Undo the back but that holds the mech to the frame/hanger. Then you undo the front that has 2 holes in it. This is a pain but can be done. That separates it from the hanger. Then place a washer between the hanger and the mech and then put back together.


That is very clever never thought of that will have a look at that over the weekend the bike created quite a stir at the local bike shop with lots of people interested in it thanks tony for the advice


----------



## Swifty (15 Mar 2015)

Bike now complete and riding well


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Mar 2015)

Looks great - nice job cleaning it all up! Are you planning on wrapping the bars or leaving as is? I'm not normally a fan of bare bars, but on that bike I think they complement the chrome chainstays and fork ends rather nicely!


----------



## Swifty (17 Mar 2015)

I quite like the idea of them unwrapped it's something else for me to polish because I haven't really got a picture of one of these to copy from the bars aren't in to bad condition and they look ok


----------



## ChrisEyles (18 Mar 2015)

they certainly look good to me as they are!


----------



## Swifty (18 Mar 2015)

I'm never quite sure what is the best position for the handlebars and brake levers is it just a personal preference thing?. When I look at the pics they look like they need turning a bit


----------



## stevevw (18 Mar 2015)

I would rotate the bars so the tops are level and the hooks are angled down slightly so they are at a natural angle to hold. Then position the levers to be comfy on the hoods and to be able to use the brakes on the drops too. I would then use cloth tape on the bars or at least put some champagne corks in the ends of the bars.
Hope this helps. But hey it's your bike your choice.


----------



## Swifty (17 May 2015)

Another similar bike on ebay with frame number 7147 with bill of sale for jan 1948 so makes mine on frame number 7458 about 1949 wish I had the spare cash to buy it would love another one be interested to see what it goes for starting bid of 199 think mine might be in better nick than this one but it still looks nice


----------



## e-rider (18 May 2015)

Swifty said:


> I'm never quite sure what is the best position for the handlebars and brake levers is it just a personal preference thing?. When I look at the pics they look like they need turning a bit


agreed, turn them a little - nice bike - good job


----------



## Swifty (3 Oct 2015)

Took the Evans out for a run this afternoon shame I don't ride it more will have to think seriously about parting with it to someone who would probably use it more than me How often do you guys ride your old bikes and do you keep them for sentimental reasons? Not sure that just keeping it in the garage is the best thing for it


----------



## ChrisEyles (3 Oct 2015)

My 1960s ten speed I use for long-ish weekend long rides, maybe twice a month on average. My 1950s roadster (now being replaced with an even nicer 1937 one) I use for evening short pootles or the occasional weekend ride with Mrs Chris, probably about the same amount (but less miles). The commuter (a modern tourer) sees the lion's share of the miles I do and gets used most week days. A new arrival is a 90s MTB for weekends on the moors or at a trail centre, which will be strictly an off-road beastie. All four bikes are very different from one another so I feel kind of justified in keeping them all... on the other hand, Mrs Chris makes do perfectly well with her Saracen hybrid for pretty much all the types of riding I do (and a rental MTB for the trail centres), and loves it to bits. 

Its a bit of a shame to have a nice bike sitting in the garage, especially when like you say someone else could get a lot of enjoyment out of it... but if you think you'd miss it if you sold it, my advice is to keep it and make a conscious effort to ride it a little more. What the bike's worth to you and what you'll get for selling it are not necessarily the same thing!


----------



## Swifty (3 Oct 2015)

Think I will reorganise the garage better and perhaps get rid of things I don't use .have a few other bikes to get rid of before this one


----------



## andyhux (9 Apr 2018)

Just come across this post. I’ve got an F W Evans bike that I’m looking to sell but first I need some information on what to look for and what kind of value I should be aiming to get. My bike looks similar to the one in the photos and wondered if anyone could help me.


----------



## mickle (9 Apr 2018)

andyhux said:


> View attachment 403583
> Just come across this post. I’ve got an F W Evans bike that I’m looking to sell but first I need some information on what to look for and what kind of value I should be aiming to get. My bike looks similar to the one in the photos and wondered if anyone could help me.



What you have there is an Alan or a Vitus upon which someone has affixed a set of FW Evans stickers. C. 1986/7 Shimano six speed cassette on tubs? Biopace rings and down tube shifters.

Does it creak though?


----------



## Swifty (9 Apr 2018)

My fw Evans is still waiting for a bit of good weather before it goes out hopefully in the next couple of weeks around the roads of the Wrexham area


----------



## andyhux (10 Apr 2018)

mickle said:


> What you have there is an Alan or a Vitus upon which someone has affixed a set of FW Evans stickers. C. 1986/7 Shimano six speed cassette on tubs? Biopace rings and down tube shifters.
> 
> Does it creak though?




No creaks on this bike. As soon as the weather is better I’m going to take a good look around this bike and see what’s going on with it.


----------



## mickle (10 Apr 2018)

andyhux said:


> No creaks on this bike. As soon as the weather is better I’m going to take a good look around this bike and see what’s going on with it.


Thirty year old epoxy though. Keep your ears open.


----------

